# Engine Rebuild 1950 8N



## RingoPar (Sep 27, 2011)

Im about to rebuild my fathers 1950 8n, engine has lost power and has little to no compression. We use this tractor to pull logs up to the garage for firewood, snow removal, plowing dirt and many other duties around the house and never had problems with the hydraulics. Ive had my share of truck engine rebuilds but this will be my first tractor. Is there much difference with these engines? I take jobs like this very serious and only do things if I can do them right to the end. This tractor has been in the family a long time and remember as a kid using it to go cut wood with my father. Any help is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am in Virginia but will try to help on technical - let me know - work at a Ford/New Holland Dealership.


----------



## Southgate (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm new to the N tractor experience as far as working on them is concerned. (we also had a couple as kids) So far, having taken the head off, the oil pan and oil pump out, there does't seem to be anything mysterious about these engines. Very simple and straightforward. Various overhaul kits can be had for around $300-575 or so, and vary in what all is there. They can include sleeves, pistons, bearings, even valves and guides, may include oil pump. All the gaskets, carb rebuild kit, to about everything but the cam and crank. You specify the bearing size you need and have your crank journals ground locally.

The guides are interesting in that they're held in by clips accessed from the side of the engine. They are inexpensive to replace and fairly easy to get out. 

The dry sleeves come in either .040 or .090 thickness. You see what your tractor is equipped with and replace with same. The sleeve thickness is more easily seen from a worms eye view up into the block from the bottom. 

The cool thing I've learned in the few weeks I've had mine and work on it, there is no shortage of rebuild parts, including for the water pumps and governer. If you have experience with truck engines this ought to be a cake walk for you. Do get a manual... Dan


----------



## RingoPar (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes very simple engines indeed. This past weekend I removed the head on mine and found out also i have a spark problem. The piston closest to the front is clean, no junk build up at all. But the second one has some junk build up and so on, the third having more and the fourth just filthy. My guess is the coil. My father has covert it to a 12v from a 6v but didnt change the original 6v coil out. From what I see and think is its not pushing the volts it needs the further down the spark plug wire it has to travel and isnt burning the fuel in the pistons. The spark plug wires can be replaced but they dont look cracked and arent dry rot.


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

You can lookup and price your parts here https://www.allpartsstore.com/Index.htm?CustomerNumber=VA2134 - It may not only be weak coild from the six volt coil which is a big culprit but also I am sure this fowled the points. If you are serious you can get the service manual here https://www.allpartsstore.com/ItemD...M01&SearchItem=1&TextSearch=&ItemNumber=SMFO4 which will help you with specs and the rebuild. You don't have to use our site but can google A&I parts and "Order Online" then select a part and enter a zip to find a dealer near you so you have a place to return parts. I just used our side to show you the manual and prices. If you go to the New Holland site or use our site here to get there quicker to see break downs Online Parts Lookup for Tractors, Mowers, and Construction Equipment at Boone Tractor in Virginia & West Virginia click on the Ford parts logo to open the lookup page.


----------



## RingoPar (Sep 27, 2011)

Im planning on replacing the point, coil, spark plugs and wires. The distributor cap looks in good shape outside and inside, no burnt marks or cracks


----------

